# ical helper freezes Macbookpro...constantly



## calaok (Nov 28, 2011)

I am running OS 10.5.8 and had Entourage 2004. Found that ical helper was constantly freezing my computer so deleted the files. After that it got worse, like my computer was looking for the file and constantly hanging. So I deleted Entourage too but the issue remains. 

Help? Any suggestions? I am kind of a plug and play Mac person so please keep suggestions simple.

thanks!
Carla


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Open System Preferences, click on Users, and then logon options and make sure that the app isn't listed there.


----------

